# Weather App not working windows 8.1



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2015)

I have noticed that the weather app is not working in windows 8.1, I checked it on my mom her laptop as well, not working for her either.
When I click on the weather app tile, it just keeps loading (circling dots).
Anyone else noticed this? Is there something we can do to get it working again?
Thanks!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I have noticed that the weather app is not working in windows 8.1, I checked it on my mom her laptop as well, not working for her either.
> When I click on the weather app tile, it just keeps loading (circling dots).
> Anyone else noticed this? Is there something we can do to get it working again?
> Thanks!


 
I assume you've tried updating it through the store?  Or checked to see if it's even supported anymore?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I assume you've tried updating it through the store?  Or checked to see if it's even supported anymore?



I just checked the windows store and I see a button to "install" it, I don't understand, since it's already installed!
I don't know about the support, does windows 10 not have this msn weather app by default like windows 8.1?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I just checked the windows store and I see a button to "install" it, I don't understand, since it's already installed!
> I don't know about the support, does windows 10 not have this msn weather app by default like windows 8.1?


 
I'm not sure.  I have not visited the store once in W10. 

I say go ahead and re"Install" it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 30, 2015)

Yea, just uninstall the app and then reinstall should resolve the issue. Check this out.

*EDIT: The version you have is incompatible*


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm not sure.  I have not visited the store once in W10.
> 
> I say go ahead and re"Install" it.



Hmmm... It wants me to sign in with a microsoft account, then it wants me to switch to a new account in windows...
Stupid!! Ok I'll find the weather forecast somewher else then!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2015)

Are you sure you don't have a Microsoft Account?  You would have nneded it to install that app in the first place, I believe.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Are you sure you don't have a Microsoft Account?  You would have nneded it to install that app in the first place, I believe.



it comes pre installed. as a default app


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Are you sure you don't have a Microsoft Account?  You would have nneded it to install that app in the first place, I believe.



I DO have a microsoft account but I don't use it to logon my laptop, I only use a local account with gmail.
The weather app was installed by default and it always worked before!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2015)

Lol, did not realize that! I uninstalled most of the apps and just did a few I picked to install.  That's probably why I didn't realize it was preinstalled.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyhow, maybe it will work again next week or so  
I'll get the weather forecast somewhere else then for now

Anyway, thanks guys!


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 30, 2015)

I really love this app/program, it has everything; but, the kitchen sink, so to say.

Earth Alerts | Version 2015

It is a lot more than just weather.  Lots of settings... lots of info.
I use it to track weather, here, at home and our place at the River.
It is free (donation driven)
You can send alerts by email, sms/mms

You can get your weather and forecasts... but, you can get so much more, hurricane/cyclone info, floods, volcanic activity, fires, on and on.
This thing reaches out and gathers info from all over.

I give it a 110% in the information department.
I have been using it for around a year and have had no problems with it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 1, 2015)

^^This!  I can second that this is a very good program and very informative.


----------



## OnTheWeb (Oct 2, 2015)

The Windows 8.1 weather app is not working right, recently.   Another laptop and a second desktop quit working last few days...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 2, 2015)

OnTheWeb said:


> The Windows 8.1 weather app is not working right, recently.   Another laptop and a second desktop quit working last few days...



Welcome to TPU! Hopefully you've found a new home away from home.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 2, 2015)

OnTheWeb said:


> The Windows 8.1 weather app is not working right, recently.   Another laptop and a second desktop quit working last few days...



I have no problems with the weather app... on my pc, tablets, laptops, or windows phones.
Must be regional/local problems.

Or, your store/app data files may be corrupt.
Might want to try the apps troubleshooter.


----------



## OnTheWeb (Oct 2, 2015)

95Viper said:


> I have no problems with the weather app... on my pc, tablets, laptops, or windows phones.
> Must be regional/local problems.
> 
> Or, your store/app data files may be corrupt.
> Might want to try the apps troubleshooter.



The apps troubleshooter wouldn't fix it on any of the machines.   Tried syncing the app licenses, too.  No dice.   Uninstalling and reinstalling the MSN Weather App appears to have fixed it.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 2, 2015)

95Viper said:


> I have no problems with the weather app... on my pc, tablets, laptops, or windows phones.
> Must be regional/local problems.
> 
> Or, your store/app data files may be corrupt.
> Might want to try the apps troubleshooter.



Or for windows 8.1 (did not fix it for me sadly)
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/what-troubleshoot-problems-app


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 2, 2015)

OnTheWeb said:


> The apps troubleshooter wouldn't fix it on any of the machines.   Tried syncing the app licenses, too.  No dice.   Uninstalling and reinstalling the MSN Weather App appears to have fixed it.



I can't re-install it because I have created a local account on my laptop, with this account I can't re-install this app


----------



## jimzee1700 (Oct 3, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I have noticed that the weather app is not working in windows 8.1, I checked it on my mom her laptop as well, not working for her either.
> When I click on the weather app tile, it just keeps loading (circling dots).
> Anyone else noticed this? Is there something we can do to get it working again?
> Thanks!


I'm just recently begin to experience this problem...
I'm running a dell Inspiron 17R with Win 8.1. I've had the machine since July 2015. The MSN weather app has worked beautifully until just a few weeks ago. 

Just today I decided to do something about it. 

I uninstalled the app, restarted the machine and reinstalled the MSN weather app. It worked for one session. When I went back to the app...it would not load...just the spinning dots.

I uninstalled the app, restarted the machine and reinstall the MSN weather app with exactly the same results...

Something has clearly changed. 

Best,


----------



## OnTheWeb (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes, reinstall fixes it only for a short time, then it stops working again.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 3, 2015)

Well I hope M$ will fix it soon!


----------



## jsalpha2 (Oct 3, 2015)

WeatherDan is another free app that you may want to look at.  http://www.danoross.com/Products/WeatherDan/
Because free is always good!


----------



## Drone (Oct 14, 2015)

I've had similar problems (circling dots and app won't load) in 8.1 and not only with weather, sometimes even store didn't load.

In W10 problems disappeared and everything works fine.


If you're interested you can check some other weather apps


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 23, 2015)

In the Reliability Monitor I noticed there was an successful Microsoft Bing Weather update today, I tried the weather app and it's working again! 
Thought it was "MSN" weather before or they have changed it to "Bing" weather.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 23, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> In the Reliability Monitor I noticed there was an successful Microsoft Bing Weather update today, I tried the weather app and it's working again!
> Thought it was "MSN" weather before or they have changed it to "Bing" weather.


 
I think with MS it depends which month it is!   

I'm glad it's working for you again.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 23, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> In the Reliability Monitor I noticed there was an successful Microsoft Bing Weather update today, I tried the weather app and it's working again!
> Thought it was "MSN" weather before or they have changed it to "Bing" weather.



Mine is just called "Weather" now... No MSN or Bing.


----------



## OnTheWeb (Oct 23, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> In the Reliability Monitor I noticed there was an successful Microsoft Bing Weather update today, I tried the weather app and it's working again!
> Thought it was "MSN" weather before or they have changed it to "Bing" weather.



Yes, the patches they released on Monday have fixed it on 3 machine here.


----------



## Drone (Oct 23, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> In the Reliability Monitor I noticed there was an successful Microsoft Bing Weather update today, I tried the weather app and it's working again!
> Thought it was "MSN" weather before or they have changed it to "Bing" weather.


Ah so it got sorted out. Cool!

The app itself is called just Weather indeed. Online versions are MSN and Bing respectively

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/weather
https://bing.com/explore/bingweather

MSN weather works really good for me while Bing just gave another stupid error. Dafuq ...


----------

